# Picture of first burn.



## guest5234 (Sep 27, 2008)

Very happy and very warm, first proper burn after 2 small braek in fires....is it usual for people who come into a room and think it smells a slight bit smokey though after initial light up and door closed for 15 mins.?


----------



## Hanko (Sep 27, 2008)

thats a neat stove, I wish they sold em in the USA.


----------



## FatttFire (Sep 27, 2008)

Thats a cool stove, looks good !

J


----------



## ansehnlich1 (Sep 27, 2008)

Neil said:
			
		

> ..is it usual for people who come into a room and think it smells a slight bit smokey though after initial light up and door closed for 15 mins.?



Your stove is nice, I have the Jotul Oslo and it is a nice stove.

The smell of smoke you speak about may be the paint curing on your stove. Sometimes the first couple hot burns cause the stove to smell.

Also, you may have let some smoke into the room when lighting the fire, I do that sometimes, it is no big deal.

Remember the colder it is outside the better the draft will be, what was the outside temperature when you burned?


----------



## ansehnlich1 (Sep 27, 2008)

Ha! I just looked at your pictures again, how's that red candle holding up?


----------



## woodzilla (Sep 27, 2008)

I might add that if you used a cement for the flue joints, it can add an odor.


----------



## daleeper (Sep 27, 2008)

Neil said:
			
		

> Very happy and very warm, first proper burn after 2 small braek in fires....is it usual for people who come into a room and think it smells a slight bit smokey though after initial light up and door closed for 15 mins.?



I don't know about that particular stove, but I don't think you can completely eliminate the smokey smell in a wood burning house.  The strength of the smell will be different, but not totally eliminated, depending on the stove and skills of the operator.

That is a real neat looking stove.

All your fires will be small, that thing doesn't look like it will hold much wood.  It must not get very hot either, for that candle to be so close and not melt.


----------



## Campfire (Sep 27, 2008)

Nice looking stove!


----------



## guest5234 (Sep 27, 2008)

daleeper said:
			
		

> Neil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It gets very hot in a 30 foot by 16 foot room belive me :red: 9kw maximum
candle did not last very long after photo was taken... :lol: ....women hey!


----------



## woodjack (Sep 27, 2008)

That's a beautiful stove. What type is it?
. . .  that towel should be dry by now.


----------



## Girl (Sep 27, 2008)

That's a pretty stove & thanks for answering the candle question, lol.  
First thing I thought when I say the pic was that is not going to be staying there!

The smoke smell could be draft, I get it if it's rainy outside.


----------



## guest5234 (Sep 27, 2008)

woodjack said:
			
		

> That's a beautiful stove. What type is it?
> . . .  that towel should be dry by now.




The wife just said"why did you leave that towell there when taking a photo"    it is a Jotul F250, it is their newesr stove and for some reason not for sale in the USA yet.


----------



## Girl (Sep 27, 2008)

Neil said:
			
		

> woodjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Folks across the pond always get the cool toys first!


----------



## trailblaze (Sep 27, 2008)

wow, neat stove!!


----------



## bartlett920 (Sep 27, 2008)

The real question is hows the pot holder work for grabbing logs rolling out of that thing


----------



## begreen (Sep 27, 2008)

Great looking stove. I like the self-portrait too. The smell should go away once you've had a full hot fire or two. The paint needs to bake in. 

It's fun to see Jotul products that aren't sold here. Please keep us posted on how it performs for you when the weather gets very cold.


----------



## guest5234 (Sep 27, 2008)

hedgeburner said:
			
		

> The real question is hows the pot holder work for grabbing logs rolling out of that thing


Sorry I do not understand what you mean.


----------



## InTheRockies (Sep 27, 2008)

I think he's referring to the black oven mitten that's laying on the floor in the first picture.  Nice stove, how much heat does it put out?  You will enjoy having cozy fires on a cold winter's evenings.  Thanks for sharing the pictures of your stove.  It's interesting to see different designs.


----------



## WoodMann (Sep 27, 2008)

Yeah- that's a really good looking stove, how big is the box? Again- gooooood looking stove................


----------



## Joey Jones (Sep 27, 2008)

Neil said:
			
		

> woodjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just wait Neil, Once the wife finds out how nice it is to have an instant drying rack in the house....Then will come the drying racks and the panties... You'll be lucky to be able to get to it to fill it up with wood. That is a sweet stove  though. My Man Rule # 3: No Panties on the shower rod... I'm only burning wood again for the first time in 10 years so I do not  have a wood stove rule yet... Maybe I'll think one up this weekend.

There seems to be no heat resistant covering on the handle to your door...That could be a bad thing


----------



## guest5234 (Sep 27, 2008)

InTheRockies said:
			
		

> I think he's referring to the black oven mitten that's laying on the floor in the first picture.  Nice stove, how much heat does it put out?  You will enjoy having cozy fires on a cold winter's evenings.  Thanks for sharing the pictures of your stove.  It's interesting to see different designs.





Click for these designs available in Europe but not the USA for some reason.

http://www.jotul.com/en-gb/wwwjotulukcom/


----------



## bill*67 (Sep 27, 2008)

good looking stove. how big of a piece can you put in it? would like to know how it performs in colder weather.


----------



## retroburner (Sep 27, 2008)

hi

the 250F takes a 300mm / 12 inch log



heres mine when i had it fitted last year


----------

